# Reducing the loss of smallwares



## itswhoiam (Feb 29, 2012)

Have any of you had any success reducing the small ware costs in your place. I have 2 restaurants specifically that go through ALOT of silverware, ramekins, water cups and glassware. I'm pulling my hair out. Aside from the magnetic waste container covers is there anything that has worked for you guys? I know its the FOH and not my kitchens but I've got to do something about this.


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

One of my mentors got me in the habit of looking at what is in the trash cans. Every time you throw something in a can do a quick assessment of what else is in there.

Also make the rounds of all the cans at various times through out the day. It won't work miracles but it will help cut down on silverware, ramekins, and even food waste.

Make it a point also to dig down a bit, as staff that think they are clever will attempt to cover their tracks.


----------



## meezenplaz (Jan 31, 2012)

We lose our share too. I think our ramekins and other ceramic baking dishes are walking

out the door with volunteer workers. I think our cute little demitasse spoons are

stocking the guests'  home kitchens--theyre really nice, and slip easily into pocket or purse.

During events I watch the cans too, a habit I learned in plated catering. But the only thing I

see in there are ocasional silverware and short-glasses.

Someone working with you is getting careless (like broken glasses etc) or sneaky.

Only way is to watch closely and do mid-service counts as Chef said above.

Trouble is, when Im cooking my tail off the last thing I feel like doing is running round

policing the equipment. But then again I don't own the place.

Hmm...these two restaurants of yours.....do they share any common employees?


----------



## itswhoiam (Feb 29, 2012)

I don't have any employees that work in both restaurants. The problem is definitely worse in one restaurant over the other. Thanks for the advice.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

What cheflayne an meez said.

Plus getting clear (see-through) garbage bags.

One Chef I worked for had a huge hunk of plywood suspended from the ceiling. On it he had one of each cutlery, china, and glassware glued on to it--along with the price of each item, _and how much a'la carte sales had to be earned in order to pay for the replacement cost._. Most labour boards will take your head off if you make staff pay for wilffully destructed/stolen property, but at least you can make them aware of the costs involved--before you fire their a**e*.


----------



## tjsbeer (Nov 4, 2012)

Love this idea. Sometimes you just have to make the staff aware of what things cost the company.


----------



## gsuchef (Sep 30, 2012)

A few years ago I was having this same issue. I notice a lot of flatware in the trash cans after a big plated catering. I had the all the staff stay after all the breakdown was over. I asked my dishwashers not the throw any of the cans out. I took a large trap and laid it on the floor I then poured the trash cans out and had everyone stiffed through it and find all smallwares. There were quite a few forks/knives/ ect in there. I also got a few bad looks from most of the staff. But after that night the entire team was more aware of flatware and smallwares. I might be an a**hole in some of their eyes but I haven't had an issue since that night.


----------



## lazizaaugusta (Nov 14, 2012)

Ours get thrown out all the time, I run a fast-casual eatery and i get the cheap flatware from Sam's Club.  I let the dishwashers know about the cost, but the fact is they just don't care...


----------



## chefatrh (Feb 23, 2011)

This has suddenly become a major issue at my place.  All of the sudden the service staff are having to come back to the dish washers asking for forks and spoons because we don't have enough for 2 full seatings.  Seems like a new (past 6 weeks issue) so I checked the trash on the newest DW (hmm, 6 weeks new), found a spoon, and fired her.  Granted there were other issues with her so it was not just this, but I am hoping it sends a clear message to all staff.


----------

